# texas?



## Lazy D (May 14, 2011)

has anyone started planing on haunted houses they are going to? i am thinking of going to dallas one weekend middle of oct to hit up 2 or 3 haunts. also here in east texas there are a few good ones ill be going to.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

I used to live north of Dallas, and we went to Screams in Waxahachie several times. I highly recommend it--the place is huge, there are several different attractions, and the hayrides there are great 

Sadly, since I stick close to the house to keep an eye on my display during October, I haven't been to a proper haunt in years  Maybe this year I can get a house sitter for a night and go to one in Houston! I feel like getting the bejeebees scared out of me


----------



## ColenJacksdad (Aug 24, 2010)

If you are coming to DFW, The Cutting Edge is AWESOME. It is the worlds longest haunted house. It takes at least an hour to get through. There is also Zombie Manor. Very awesome as well.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I know there are a bunch of home haunters here in DFW but I spend so much time working on my haunt I never get to see thiers


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Jan 5, 2011)

So many to choose from. I am hitting The Haunt House in Caddo Mills and Reindeer Manor in Red Oak for sure. My kids and I have hit The cutting edge multiple times per year for many years. It's time for a little change


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Since your coming from Tyler (I20?) These would be more toward your direction:

Thrillvania (my fav)
The Haunt House

Others that I recommend are:

Screams
Reindeer Manor/13th Street Mourge/Dungeon of Doom
Zombie Manor
Cutting Edge


----------



## Lazy D (May 14, 2011)

we went to thrillvania last year and the year before. the year before was better than last year. so i dont think ill be going back there for a few more years.

but i keep hearing good things about zombie manor and the reindeer manor. well 13th street mourge at reindeer manor. alot of ppl say that the 13 street mourge is a great one to go to.


----------

